# How does CKC naming work?



## Thailand/London (Sep 7, 2019)

Didn’t know there was a naming system. I’m not familiar with CKC only AKC I know in AKC when breeders choose their puppy’s registered name as long as it’s not too long of a name AKC doesn’t care. You can name dogs the same name and no one cares my aunt’s yorkie when she looked up his pedigree 2 sires had the same exact name only difference was the birthday listed.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

You don’t need to include a kennel name with ckc. That’s a breeder choice to require it or not. The reason you submit up to 3 is if the name you want matches someone else’s name exactly. It’s not as common when a breeder includes their kennel name to have matching names but since they don’t require a kennel name it can happen that a name matches. 
Kennel names don’t have to be run through the ckc so if someone had the kennel name domino someone else may also have the kennel name domino and so you again could end up with a matching name despite having a kennel name. 
So the breeder may have put your choice down as the first one but it matched an existing name. It also has to have only a certain amount of maximum letters (30 I think) so maybe there was an issue with that (long kennel names can really restrict your choices)


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I can’t find similar right now for ckc but here are akc name rules which would be similar to ckc name rules (except we are limited to less letters)
https://www.akc.org/register/information/naming-of-dog/


----------



## rayahpoodles (Jan 4, 2020)

A little late but better than never. The Canadian Kennel Club does require members who have registered kennel names to list the kennel name first as part of the name.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks Rayah - both names had the kennel name and my chosen name was shorter, so I'm leaning heavily towards an "oops" when filling the paperwork in (oh well). Both names work (and are appropriate to her personality, too, lol) so no big deal.


----------

